
Mean People Fail - CaiGengYang
http://www.paulgraham.com/mean.html
======
CaiGengYang
So I came across Paul Graham's online essay "Mean People Fail" and thought it
was quite an enlightening piece. Starting this new thread for discussion ...

~~~
mtmail
Previous discussion from 500 days ago which by no means should stop anybody
from commenting and upvoting here to add some fresh ideas.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8673760)

------
paulhauggis
It's an interesting topic, because many of the people and posters here on HN
are pretty mean. As soon as a topic comes up that goes against the narrative,
personal attacks and down voting commences.

I just chalked it up to the folly of youth, but this article is right on the
money.

~~~
paulhauggis
I guess this article was right. Hopefully, nobody here is trying to start a
business. According to PG, you will fail.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Ok , so this is what I want to do :

1) Create a simple static website in Python

2) Give it a nice "Web 2.0" name

3) Create a system on it where users can upload their photos and videos taken
with their friends and family , edit them to create short funny cartoons and
share with their friends and family using social networks like FaceBook,
Twitter and others

This is not a business per say at the moment, just a "hack" that hopefully can
get a small group of users to use and love it.

Can someone give me detailed step-by-step instructions on how I can do this ,
just like teaching a baby how to walk step-by-step? Let's test PG's theory lol
...

Thanks alot, appreciate it !

